# leopard breeding



## murdocjunior (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok what is the difference in hatching eggs in the incubator more successful than leaving in ground form a true GPP Leopards, and GPB Leopards? Which is easier to breed?


----------



## Neal (Dec 28, 2012)

SPP leopards are usually more successful when kept underground because they require a cooling down period for "X" amount of time, then they need to be heated up. This is possible artificially of course, but some find it easier to just leave them in the ground rather than trying to play around with how long to cool them off for and what temperature to keep them cooled off at. SPB leopards generally do not require the cool down period, but can benefit from this as mine do. Perhaps they have some SPP genetics somewhere, but who knows. 

I wouldn't rate either one more difficult than the other. As described above, it's just different is all.


----------



## murdocjunior (Dec 28, 2012)

Neal said:


> SPP leopards are usually more successful when kept underground because they require a cooling down period for "X" amount of time, then they need to be heated up. This is possible artificially of course, but some find it easier to just leave them in the ground rather than trying to play around with how long to cool them off for and what temperature to keep them cooled off at. SPB leopards generally do not require the cool down period, but can benefit from this as mine do. Perhaps they have some SPP genetics somewhere, but who knows.
> 
> I wouldn't rate either one more difficult than the other. As described above, it's just different is all.




Ok Neal thanks, So If i wanted to breed them and wanted to Incubate them I probably should stay with the SPB? Which kind you have? Thanks


----------



## Neal (Dec 28, 2012)

I only have breeding pairs of SPB, the pardalis I have are a few years away from breeding. Like I said, it's certainly possible to artificially incubate the South African leopard eggs, it just takes a little bit more work and knowledge to give them a cooling off period. You will have to research what temperature to cool them off for and for how long. I have general ideas, but it's best to get that knowledge from someone who has had success doing it.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Dec 28, 2012)

I have never bred or hatched leopard tortoise babies, but I think another thing to consider is safety. I would be hesitant to let them hatch outdoors because of preditors eating the eggs or finding the babies before I do. But that depends on where you live and if you have Predatory animals in your area.


----------



## murdocjunior (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks alot for your imputs, And Neal how many eggs and cklutches do your leopard lay a year if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Neal (Dec 28, 2012)

My females will dig one nest every three weeks on the dot. They lay about 6 -7 clutches per year.


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jan 2, 2013)

My Leo has not stopped laying yet and it's freezing here lol every month


----------



## jaydog6644 (Jan 5, 2013)

i want to have my female lay eggs... i kinda need a male then hahaha


----------



## mking (Jan 18, 2013)

princessdreamsxxx said:


> My Leo has not stopped laying yet and it's freezing here lol every month



so is yours laying in a nesting box during the winter? My female has laid 4 clutches so far this year but the weather turned cold in the middle of her digging a nest this last time and she stopped. She is restless at times but seems to not like her nesting box. Any suggestions for what she needs during winter to keep laying since you are having success?


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi mine have a 12ft x 12 ft heated summer house with attached conservatory leading into their own garden but in snow times like what we have at the moment I keep them in 2 x 7ft x 4 ft hand made vivs to keep the heat high i bring them out everyday and soak them in their walk in concrete bath in the conservatory then they walk back into the viv and stay in there one of my females just lays eggs in there during winter she will not dig in her dirt area she just likes to lay in treated dust free saw dust lol I tried all the nesting box situations nothing worked she digs in her garden in the summer and the others just leave her to it her calcium supply has to be high tho as she has not stopped laying the male is separated during winter now but she still lays


----------

